# Vase, bowl, & some wine glasses



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

Just thought I'd share my betta vase. And future bowl/glasses 

Both the betta and julii Cory have been with me for about two years. Switched between a grand total of 5 tanks, this being the 6th, and three houses. Enjoy! 









































I'll keep updating as i finish the rest. 
Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What are you going to do with the wine glasses?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

How long has the cory been in that vase?


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

Here is my setup of bettas in vase's. The lighting is Marineland single bright LED. Works well enough to work as a cover so they dont jump out while providing a nice color. Has blue LED as well that look nice as well. They are located in my media room which has a very stable room temperature so never fluctuates more than 3 degrees any given day. Water changes of 80% done daily with aged water. Clean vases for algae or any other buildup on glass weekly where 100% of water is changed.


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

Wine glasses are gonna be super pico planted tanks. And the Cory went in last night with the betta. 

You need some plants in there man haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

Cories need to be kept in groups of 3 or more and they need a minimum of a 10 gallon tank. IT is not fair for it to be in that vase. 

Is the vase heated? Betta's must have a water temp of 78-84 to be comfortable. 

Please consider putting them in a proper tank with a heater and more cories.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Vodka bottles? I have a ton lol


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

erinbirdsong said:


> Cories need to be kept in groups of 3 or more and they need a minimum of a 10 gallon tank. IT is not fair for it to be in that vase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate your input and your concern, Cory's don't NEED to be in groups of three or more. And 10 gallons is a recommendation, we've all felt the need to preach before including myself. That being said, the Cory isn't in the vase for good, it's a holding tank until my friends tank (15g, don't worry ) is ready. Which will have THREE OTHER CORYS, PRAISE JESUS. And the temperature is more than adequate, right by a windowsill with direct sunlight. I've been doing this for about 10 years now, and take every consideration before setting something up. I hope I set your mind at ease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

Vodka bottles would be cool for shrimp! Only problem is gas exchange lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liam2317 (Dec 8, 2012)

Can I ask where you got the black sand for your betta vase? It's just what I am looking for and not having much luck finding. Thanks!


----------

